# Just wondering



## Hubert H (Jan 27, 2016)

I put this in another forum.  I think it was the wrong one.

Question - Has anyone used Solarez UV Cure Polyester Gloss Resin?  If so what did you think?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 27, 2016)

hubert said:


> I put this in another forum.  I think it was the wrong one.
> 
> Question - Has anyone used Solarez UV Cure Polyester Gloss Resin?  If so what did you think?




Was there not another thread on this stuff. It had a utube video of a guy making a guitar and finishing with this. 

Yes found it. www.penturners.org/forum/f28/solarez-finish-super-hard-137996/

My question is what are you looking to do. It is not an epoxy resin or a casting resin. Are you looking for a finish on pens and maybe this can be used for that???  I am guessing if that be the case then thickness comes into play and not sure how you control that. Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## farmer (Jan 28, 2016)

*Solarez UV finish*



jttheclockman said:


> hubert said:
> 
> 
> > I put this in another forum.  I think it was the wrong one.
> ...



Its used on pool cues, I don't really consider the finish any thicker on pool cue then the finish on a pen.

Most of my lathes I can turn down rpm's to 40 or 50 RPM so the finish will self level and from my understanding a 15 dollar UV nail lamp like what is used on a women's fingernails can be used to make the fish harden up....

PM sent.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

The finish on a pool cue is different than a pen. You have specific tolerances to watch for on a pen. As with a cue there is none. We need some volunteers to try it out and give an honest opinion and review. This won't be me but seems there are 2 right in this thread


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## farmer (Jan 28, 2016)

*Solarez finish*



jttheclockman said:


> The finish on a pool cue is different than a pen. You have specific tolerances to watch for on a pen. As with a cue there is none. We need some volunteers to try it out and give an honest opinion and review. This won't be me but seems there are 2 right in this thread




Your commit about pool cues not having specific tolerances is totally wrong.


Most pool cues are 58 inches or longer and every pool player I know rolls the pool cue on the pool table to make sure everything is in specific tolerances.

No pool cue in the whole world is NOT going to roll straight if you don't have specific tolerances on ever part of the cue.... including the finish that is being applied .

We all have lathes , every single one of us works with specific tolerances in the work we do on them..............
There would be no reason to own a lathe if I wasn't looking to make everything to a specific tolerance. 

 Its a finish that can be sanded to a specific tolerances or size.
I know exactly how thick the finish is on the pool cues I refinish or make
Because I have to make sure it meets all the specific tolerances so it will roll straight and the joint screws together flush...........................


----------



## H2O (Jan 28, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Was there not another thread on this stuff. It had a utube video of a guy making a guitar and finishing with this.
> 
> Yes found it. www.penturners.org/forum/f28/solarez-finish-super-hard-137996/
> 
> My question is what are you looking to do. It is not an epoxy resin or a casting resin. Are you looking for a finish on pens and maybe this can be used for that???  I am guessing if that be the case then thickness comes into play and not sure how you control that. Just some of my thoughts.



Yes, they do in fact, have a clear casting resin and it is $57.90 a gallon.
That's about $20 more than the popular brand of PR. There isn't much use for it curing in three minutes. The bubbles will not have time to escape.


----------



## chartle (Jan 28, 2016)

farmer said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > The finish on a pool cue is different than a pen. You have specific tolerances to watch for on a pen. As with a cue there is none. We need some volunteers to try it out and give an honest opinion and review. This won't be me but seems there are 2 right in this thread
> ...



I think the point about tolerances was for the diameter of the pen versus a pool cue that I can assume can vary due to player preference. 

If this finish is measurably thick you will have to allow for it before finishing your blank.


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 28, 2016)

I would use it as a finish for some of my higher quality pens.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

farmer said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > The finish on a pool cue is different than a pen. You have specific tolerances to watch for on a pen. As with a cue there is none. We need some volunteers to try it out and give an honest opinion and review. This won't be me but seems there are 2 right in this thread
> ...



OK looks like I am going to have to qualify my remarks on few things here. Cliff said it best for me on this one. I was talking about the tolerances on a pen kit is set in stone due to the components. So using that finish will have to be sanded and if it can be sanded and polished then that is a good thing. 

Now I do not make pool cues but I do play and have a couple custom made cues. I do understand the nuances of a properly tuned pool cue so no need to go there. If this finish is great for pens then please as I said do us all a huge favor and use it for some pens and document your findings and post a review. Every single pen turner here is looking for that next great finish for pens. I can list many that have come through this site over the past 10 years and you would be surprised. We welcome your findings. This is straight up man. 




H2O said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Was there not another thread on this stuff. It had a utube video of a guy making a guitar and finishing with this.
> ...




Now this one was misread. I did not say they did not make a casting resin or a epoxy resin because they do. The link that was provided was nether of them. It was for a finishing resin. The question I posed was to get more info as to what the intentions were for its use. Hope that is clear.



chartle said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...




Thanks Cliff you got my intentions.


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 29, 2016)

Well,  I have ordered some - guess I/we will see what it is like.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 29, 2016)

hubert said:


> Well,  I have ordered some - guess I/we will see what it is like.




Very good. Keep good notes and give us a detailed report. This way it will always be documented here if this question comes up again. At least we will have a reference point. Thanks.


----------



## farmer (Feb 5, 2016)

*Finish*

I think the point about tolerances was for the diameter of the pen versus a pool cue that I can assume can vary due to player preference. 

If this finish is measurably thick you will have to allow for it before finishing your blank.[/QUOTE]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry, I make ALL of my cues the same size ...........................

 Carbide  sanding madrel's are about 350.00 bucks a set.  I cannot get a clean fit ( shape edge ) on the joint without a sanding mandrels. 
Sanding madrels are made to the custom cue makers specs , specifically to a certain tolerance..
If you are not in specific tolerance the joint edge will be rounded and will be felt or the joint will not be flush...

The thickness of the of the finish has to be the same all the way down the cue or the cue will not roll straight.

My finish thickness is 0.010....... on a pool cue and I cut  to a specific tolerance.

If someone wants a thinner or thick pool cue from me  then they need to go to a cue maker who makes either a thicker or thinner cue...
I make a cue to a certain size for my certain reasons and I am not willing to change........... because I like the cue the way it is and so does the customers who own them................

If other custom cue Makers make cues in different sizes that great for them.
I have a tough enough time making the ones I make in one size I make them.


----------

